# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Maps Based from Real World Noise Patterns

## Chashio

Pulling a description of said suggestion from a comment by Redrobes, because I think he said it nicely.




> ... You know we should have a challenge based around a real world bit of noise pattern like coffee or the eye iris recently posted and make a map from it. You should have to post the original noise source unless its fairly obvious like in this case. (http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...oo-Much-Coffee) ...


I did see Jax's suggestion for clouds, but this is more broad in allowance of source material for those people in deserts who have no clouds. You can still use clouds if you'd like to, but anything goes.  But, Jax is still awesome!  :Wink:

----------


## Lyandra

I think it's a great idea.  Like I've said earlier - too awesome not to make it into a challenge.  :Razz:

----------


## xoxos

my vote for sure. got a nice cloud shot yesterday.

----------


## Chashio

And I just took a ton of cloud photos, too (and a pic of the blue screen of death my stupid laptop keeps showing me). I'll upload some clouds to the mapping elements forum later and link back here so people can use them if they'd like to. Whether or not the challenge happens.

Edit: Here's the thread. http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...give-you-ideas

----------


## Seraphine_Harmonium

Yeah, this is a good idea.  Limitless possibilities!

----------

